# Shimano Nexus 7 speed hub



## grisezd (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd like to build up a single speed commuter for my 13 mile hilly rural rides but I'm not strong or patient enough (depending on gearing) to stick with one gear. So a 7 speed hub appeals, same visual simplicity, maintenance, etc. 

Anyone have any experience with this hub? I'm concerned that it might be sloppy, heavy, etc. 

Thanks, 
Dennis


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*No personal experience, but I've seen it done*

I haven't used it, but when I mentioned the idea to a shop owner a year or so ago, he trotted out his commuter, an old Fisher MB. He built it up with a 7-speed Nexus and uses it for everything, including the local 8000+-foot peaks. He claims it's solid, smooth and dead reliable, plus the working parts are inside so they don't get mud on 'em.


----------



## winstonc (Nov 18, 2002)

I had a commuter with a Nexus 7-speed on it. The simplicity was nice but it was heavy... It was OK for getting around town, but it felt really inefficient, especially when accelerating. Just for kicks, I once rode it with a friend who was on an old Cannondale. The difference was like night and day, in terms of acceleration. The efficiency issue didn't bother me until I had that side-by-side comparison, but after that, I thought about it every time I rode it.

So... I later switched to a singlespeed for a commuting, with which the power transfer seems much more direct and efficient. It's not too hilly around here in Boston, though.

Supposedly the new 8 speed version is more efficient, and the 4 and 3-speed versions are lighter and more efficient than the 7-speed. If your LBS has internally geared bikes, it might be a good idea to compare them side-by-side with comparable regular bikes.

One other thing... it's a bit hard to get the Nexus shifter to fit on road bars because they're designed to fit a smaller diameter MTB bar.


----------



## grisezd (Jun 2, 2004)

I stumbled across a bike shop with a beach-cruiser equipped with the 4spd, they let me pedal it around a bit. Shifting was very slick, except under "heavy" power. Upshifts happened immediately, but downshifts required softening up on the pedals a touch. 
Still, I think it felt as efficient as my ancient stuff. Maybe if I just don't ride anything modern...

I wonder if any other sort of shifter would work? Like maybe the standard brake levers on shimano road stuff?


----------

